

Another Voice Warns of an Innovation Slowdown  - rflrob
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/01/technology/01estrin.html

======
david927
... in the US. This is partially due to what Zakaria talks about in his "Post
American World". As we move forward, we'll see innovation happening in a much
more flattened distribution across Europe, Asia, etc.

